# My 5d3 is in!



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

I just wanted to say how much I'm looking forward to receiving it!!

How are you all getting on with yours?


----------



## Razor2012 (May 8, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I just wanted to say how much I'm looking forward to receiving it!!
> 
> How are you all getting on with yours?



That's great. I haven't had too much time to play with it yet, hopefully this weekend. Took a few shots though and the AF is fast. Lots to learn going through the menus, lol.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Wow that's dedicated  8)


----------



## Razor2012 (May 8, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Wow that's dedicated  8)



Well it's been raining here, so I haven't had a chance to get it outside for a while.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Damn rain!


----------



## Razor2012 (May 8, 2012)

BTW, when do you pick it up?


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Probably tomorrow lunch. I rented one a few weeks ago so I have had my hands on one already, but this one is _*MINE*_! ;D

I bought a 135f2 as well. Can't wait to get them both together at my wedding this weekend! I'm not going to shoot everything on it, but I will be doing a fair amount.

Sadly no battery grip  Sounds like it'll be a good few weeks to a month before that turns up


----------



## Razor2012 (May 8, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Probably tomorrow lunch. I rented one a few weeks ago so I have had my hands on one already, but this one is _*MINE*_! ;D
> 
> I bought a 135f2 as well. Can't wait to get them both together at my wedding this weekend! I'm not going to shoot everything on it, but I will be doing a fair amount.
> 
> Sadly no battery grip  Sounds like it'll be a good few weeks to a month before that turns up



My first impressions with it have been great. I was inquiring about the grip also, I think around $400. I also picked up a 270EXII as a fill. Will eventually get the 600EX-RT.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

I already have 3x580 ex ii's so no way I'm getting the 600's  I need multiple cameras to trigger them as well, and some of them are nikons. I'll stick with what I've got.

I do like the 200mm zoom option though. I did consider buying one for that. I wish they'd included it on the 580s


----------



## Razor2012 (May 9, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I already have 3x580 ex ii's so no way I'm getting the 600's  I need multiple cameras to trigger them as well, and some of them are nikons. I'll stick with what I've got.
> 
> I do like the 200mm zoom option though. I did consider buying one for that. I wish they'd included it on the 580s



Uh huh, lol


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 9, 2012)

Well maybe one.. 

It's in my car!! I get to play with it tonight 

New firmware coming in May apparently. It will be interesting to see what happens. I do think Canon are listening. Calumet said that the feedback I sent in was already known by Canon (specifically the viewfinder). I hope they can do something about it...


----------



## Razor2012 (May 9, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Well maybe one..
> 
> It's in my car!! I get to play with it tonight
> 
> New firmware coming in May apparently. It will be interesting to see what happens. I do think Canon are listening. Calumet said that the feedback I sent in was already known by Canon (specifically the viewfinder). I hope they can do something about it...



Nice. Damn, I picked up a 270EXII just for fill but I'm thinking of returning it now to get a 600. Too many things to buy, a grip, 1.4III, MP-E65 and a MT-24EX. Oh, and the 24-70II, lol.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 9, 2012)

Nice. Damn, I picked up a 270EXII just for fill but I'm thinking of returning it now to get a 600. Too many things to buy, a grip, 1.4III, MP-E65 and a MT-24EX. Oh, and the 24-70II,  lol. 
[/quote]

my 2cents - if money is an issue - don't buy other items. Save your money for 24-70 mrk II.

For $2300, the new 24-70 gotta be sharp as 70-200 f2.8 IS II (or better). Otherwise....


----------



## Razor2012 (May 9, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Nice. Damn, I picked up a 270EXII just for fill but I'm thinking of returning it now to get a 600. Too many things to buy, a grip, 1.4III, MP-E65 and a MT-24EX. Oh, and the 24-70II,  lol.



my 2cents - if money is an issue - don't buy other items. Save your money for 24-70 mrk II.

For $2300, the new 24-70 gotta be sharp as 70-200 f2.8 IS II (or better). Otherwise....  
[/quote]

Yes definately waiting for the reviews on that one. Now only if Canon could fill that 10-24 void.


----------



## Axilrod (May 9, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> my 2cents - if money is an issue - don't buy other items. Save your money for 24-70 mrk II.
> 
> For $2300, the new 24-70 gotta be sharp as 70-200 f2.8 IS II (or better). Otherwise....




I heard through the grapevine that it's absolutely perfect and will go down as being one of Canon's legendary zoom lenses, I'm guessing it will perform as well as the 70-200 II. The MTF charts seem to support these claims too. I think Canon priced it at $2300 because they know when people see the images coming from them that they will be dying to get one.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 9, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I heard through the grapevine that it's absolutely perfect and will go down as being one of Canon's legendary zoom lenses, I'm guessing it will perform as well as the 70-200 II. The MTF charts seem to support these claims too. I think Canon priced it at $2300 because they know when people see the images coming from them that they will be dying to get one.



It does seem from the MTF charts that it's going to be amazing. For me though it's a lens I've never "loved". For my style of photography, I tend to be trying to make wedding images look romantic, and for that I want low DOF - just a personal choice.

The 70-200 2.8 can do low DOF, as can my 50 1.2, 35 1.4, 135 f2. The 16-35 has something different to offer - drama. That leaves the 24-70 in a position where it just never excites me. That said, as time has gone on and my composition has become more interesting, I've had other options as a photographer ... but I still don't love it.

I think it will be an amazing workhorse ... but for that money it'd have to give me something new and exciting and I just don't think it will. It'll just be a (much) sharper version of what I've got. Same with the 70-200 II. I guess for a wedding, while sharpness is important, *critical* sharpness isn't as important...

Purely personal view...


----------



## wickidwombat (May 9, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I just wanted to say how much I'm looking forward to receiving it!!
> 
> How are you all getting on with yours?



My second one is a totally different camera to my first one
still havent taken it out for a proper run been busy 
hope you get a good one


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to say how much I'm looking forward to receiving it!!
> ...



Seem ok so far  what was wrong with yours?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 10, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > PhilDrinkwater said:
> ...


AF was completely screwed up couldn't get a sharp shot to save its life
I micro adjusted it for all my lenses (I even posted 50 raw files vs my 5Dmk2 up here)
and after MA the images were fine at that setup but took the camera off and shooting and the AF was wayyyyy off still also none of my kenko adapters worked all came up 00 error on top
AI servo produced maybe a 5% hit rate and even those were not sharp.

this new copy images look like AF is sharp out of the box and the kenko adapters all work fine
havent even bothered with doing any MA yet. i will do but its not critical at the moment


----------

